# trike bent tandem



## roadrash (24 Feb 2012)

long shot i know but does any-one have a recumbent tandem trike.
i am thinking of buying one with a friend , but would like to hear other peoples oppinions,or does anybody know where we can try before we buy , obviously a lot of research to do before we buy ,but you know how it is ... once its in your head ​


----------



## Crackedheadset (24 Feb 2012)

Greenspeed make a bent tandem. I'm sure there is some write ups on the net somewhere.


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2012)

thanks ,i will look them up


----------



## srw (27 Feb 2012)

Have you tried the tandem club? They have a slightly sleepy online message board.


----------



## Tim Hall (27 Feb 2012)

Two (duh!) people I ride with in the Tandem Club have one. I don't think they use it that much though. They're not on here. I'll wake them up to read the TC website.


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Two (duh!) people I ride with in the Tandem Club have one. I don't think they use it that much though. They're not on here. I'll wake them up to read the TC website.


 
Hi Tim,
If you could possible contact your friends in the Tandem Club and contact me as soon as you have any info for me this would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Mar 2012)

Roadrash, I hope you have a massive garage, because they take up a huge amount of space.

Steve


----------



## roadrash (9 Mar 2012)

ive looked at a couple that split or fold ,so hopefully storage wont be a problem,


----------



## alans (24 May 2012)

this
http://www.icetrikes.co/

may be of interest


----------



## ufkacbln (24 May 2012)

ICE stopped making tandem trikes some time ago

Greenspeed are the only real option at the moment


----------

